# Transition



## AIRIC (Oct 4, 2005)

Cheers,

Eric


----------



## Chase (Oct 4, 2005)

Love the second and last shots, great series! 

I was hoping to see some of this while I was up visiting Alison and Hobbes, but I think the trees conspired to wait for another week or two before they let their leaves change color.


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 4, 2005)

last one! :thumbsup:


----------



## woodsac (Oct 4, 2005)

Liking all these fall shots lately. Last one is fantastic!


----------



## FlashSpeedo (Oct 4, 2005)

I agree, last one is best. But they're all nice.


----------



## Mansi (Oct 5, 2005)

wonderful shots eric! the last is my fave :thumbsup:


----------



## zhang (Oct 5, 2005)

Beautiful autumn colour.  Love last one.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 5, 2005)

Airic, Airic... you and your photos ... inspire me to no end. (And that does not only begin and end with your frames  ).
The last one is great, but actually all of them are. To thus frame something so "normal" as "just a tree" and present it like this is an art in itself, I think.


----------



## Chiller (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow, Airic.  Very well done.  I gotta go with everyone else...the last one rocks. !!!


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 5, 2005)

well, i guess you know by now the last one's a hit :thumbup:


----------



## thebeginning (Oct 5, 2005)

same for me, second and last shots are terrific! very nice job.


----------



## photo gal (Oct 5, 2005)

Simply beautiful!!  Thanks for sharing your fall, it hasn't hit here yet!  : )


----------



## A.Rotshtein (Oct 5, 2005)

Beautiful series my friend.......just beautiful

AR


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 5, 2005)

I love all of them! 
Great work! :thumbup:


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments. Much appreciated.

Eric


----------



## clarinetJWD (Oct 6, 2005)

One of these would have been perfect for juxtaposition... 
I love No. 2


----------



## Xmetal (Oct 6, 2005)

Excellent as always. 

Weather's getting warmer over here!


----------



## Sand_On_The_Breeze (Oct 7, 2005)

Great series.  I like the last one the most.


----------



## Alison (Oct 7, 2005)

Love the last one! Glad Chase got to see some color somewhere!


----------

